# new betta :)



## altemar (Feb 5, 2013)

So I got onyx ( new betta) he's a half moon double tail. He's currently in a 1.5 gal thank with a Nana anubia and a Marino moss ball. The first day I got him he beg me for food as soon as I put him in his tank and gets happy to see any one come near his tank. When I got him he looked just black. Now I can see he's black with blue. Here's a picture of him tell me what you all think about him. By the way he blew his first bubble nest. I need to get him a heater.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Hes cool looking


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

He's beautiful


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh how pretty! Love his colors!


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

He looks great! =]


----------



## altemar (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks every one. he seems so happy compared to how he was at the store.


----------



## Caii (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! You got him at a store??? 

He's a gorgeous boy! ^^


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, he is gorgeous. great find!


----------



## altemar (Feb 5, 2013)

yea i found him at the store. It's funny because i actually have been wanting a black betta and thought about getting one from aquabid i went to petco and saw 3 black fish. the other 2 were extremely sick and since im not an expert yet i decided no to risk it. and this little guy was just swimming around his tiny bowl. like begging me to take him. wish i could have bought all 3 but at 16dollars it was way to expensive and not enough space at home. Plus parents would have gone nuts. lol


----------

